# Norwegen-Urlauber müssen in Quarantäne!



## Zoopeter (27. August 2020)

Wir wollen am 18.09.2020 einreisen, ist vor Ort das Angeln in Quarantäne erlaubt?


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (27. August 2020)

Gute Frage!
Hier gibt's Hinweis zur Quarantäne aus Sicht der Norweger:





						When you are a close contact - archived
					

Here you will find information and advice to close contacts and those who are in quarantine.



					www.fhi.no
				




Hier steht auch:  Do not go to work, school, childcare centre or *other activity outside the home*. 

Ggf. beim Reiseveranstalter oder Vermieter der Wohnung melden und nachfragen, wie es nun vor Ort gehandhabt wird...


----------



## Mulder 80 (27. August 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _Newsmeldung_
> 
> *Ab dem Wochenende (29.08.2020) müssen Reisende aus Deutschland, die nach Norwegen kommen für zehn Tage in Quarantäne. Diese Maßnhame gab das norwegische Außenministerium letzten Mittwochabend bekannt.*
> 
> ...


Gruß in die Runde.

Wir wollten eigentlich am 25.09.20 nach Norwegen.
Aber jetzt wo die neue Quarantäne Vorschrift verhängt wurde und keiner weiß ob die Fjordline Fähren dann überhaupt noch bis Bergen fahren, wollten wir sicherheitshalber auf nächstes Jahr umbuchen.
JETZT KOMMT DER HAMMER

Gebucht hatten wir über Novasol mit dem besagten Sicherheitspaket.
Mit diesem Paket kann man ja normalerweise bis 40 Tage im Voraus kostenlos umbuchen.
Da wir aber bis Gestern dachten das alles klappen wird, waren wir auch nicht veranlasst was umzubuchen.
Nachdem wir heute fast zwei Stunden in der Hotline von Novasol hingen, wurde uns mitgeteilt das es jetzt zu spät ist zum umbuchen und das wir das ja hätten Voraussehen können, das das wieder passiert.
Wir und wahrscheinlich viele Andere verstehen die Welt nicht mehr.
Leider haben wir keine Glaskugel die in die Zukunft kucken kann.
So ein Verhalten ist unter aller Sau, zumal wir dieses Jahr schon extra auf diesen Termin umgebucht hatten.
So wird uns Novasol niewieder als Gäste sehen und hoffentlich sehen das andere genauso.
Wir sind echt sauer.

ZitatZitieren
Melden•••

Formatierung entfernen

FettKursivUnterstrichen

TextfarbeSchriftgröße

Link einfügenBild einfügenSmileysEinfügen

AusrichtungListeTabelle einfügen

RückgängigWiederholen

BBCode umschalten

Schreibe deine Antwort....

 AntwortenVorschau
Dateien anhängen
Teilen:
FacebookTwitterRedditPinterestTumblrWhatsAppE-MailLink

Ähnliche ThemenRuhige stellen am Rhein Köln/Leverkusen und Umgebung & Mitangler gesuchtVerletzungen und Ünfalle beim angeln - wie hilft der DAFV ?Mitangler für NL aus Raum Dortmund gesuchtAllround Rute und Rolle für Salzwasser (Zeeland)?Allround Raubfischrute

Foren
Angelländer
Angeln in Norwegen
*Partner*

Unsere Partner



*Nützliche Links*

Angelgeschäfte
Norwegenportal
Attraktive Reiseziele für Angler
Cookie-Einstellungen
*Social Links*

Facebook
Instagram
YouTube
*MuP Verlag GmbH*
Nymphenburgerstraße 20b
80335 München
info@anglerboard.de

Uniform
Deutsch [Du]

Kontakt
Nutzungsbedingungen
Datenschutz
Hilfe und Impressum
RSS
Forum software by XenForo® © 2010-2020 XenForo Ltd.
Awards System by AddonFlare - Premium XF2 Addons
Add-ons © Jason Axelrod of 8WAYRUN
XenForo theme by xenfocus

Foren
Aktuelles
Neues Thema Erstellen
Suche


----------



## meissnerd (29. August 2020)

Hallo, wir reisen nächste Woche am 05.09.2020 von Hirthals (DK) nach Kristiansand (NO) und dann weiter nach Ramsland Brygge (come2norway).
Klassische Männer Angeltour für 7 Tage. Seit Wochen und vor allem die letzten Tage jede Menge eMails. Diese Woche dann Nachricht von Color Line, dass unsere Fährfahrt storniert wurde. Dann come2norway, dass Sie mit Color Line in Kontakt sind. Dann Color Line ... wünscht uns eine gute Fahrt. Hin und her.
OK, also Fähre fährt, Norwegen läßt Touristen rein, dann 10 Tage Quarantäne. Laut come2norway soll man auch easy vor den 10 Tagen wieder ausreisen können.
Link auf UDI und hier finde ich das ...
"Persons who cannot document having a place to stay at the same address for the *ten days* of quarantine can be denied entry to Norway. "
gefunden unter https://www.udi.no/en/about-the-corona-situation/visits-holiday-and-leisure-trips/#link-18184
Wenn die Fährgesellschaft nicht prüft, wie lange wir das Haus haben, vielleicht tuts der Zoll (oder Gesundheitsbehörde oder ...) in Norwegen, wenn wir glücklich von der Fähre rollen. Dann können wir uns nämlich wieder hinten anstellen für die Rückfahrt!!!
Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und kommen am Haus an ... und dann ... Gemeinschäftsräume sind dicht, OK, ab ins Haus, Angelklamotten an und ab aufs Boot. Und genau wie die anderen Kollegen hier die große Frage ... was darf man überhaupt vorort??? Unser Haus ist gut ausgestattet, aber 7 inhouse kann ich besser zu Hause.
Endlich nach 7 Tage nach Hause ... und dann, Kontrolle, doch Probleme weil noch keine 10 Tage vergangen sind ...

Dies scheint aber möglich zu sein:

"Eine Ausreise aus Norwegen ist weiterhin ohne Probleme möglich. Wenn Sie weniger als 10 Tage in Norwegen bleiben, dürfen Sie auch ausreisen, wenn dies so stattfindet, dass Sie die allgemeinen Richtlinien zur Infektionseindämmung folgen (diese Informationen gibt es leider nur auf Norwegisch). " unter 








						Aktuelle Informationen zu Norwegen und Corona
					






					www.norway.no
				




*BITTE* dringend melden, wer schon in NO ist und Infos hat!!!

LG Dirk


----------



## Zoopeter (29. August 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Gute Frage!
> Hier gibt's Hinweis zur Quarantäne aus Sicht der Norweger:
> 
> 
> ...


Die können noch keine klare Aussage treffen.


----------



## Zoopeter (29. August 2020)

Wir habe die Superspeed II für den 18.09.2020 und anschließend 12 Übernachtungen gebucht, bisher haben wir keine Aussage zu Durchführung des Urlaubs erhalten.


----------



## meissnerd (29. August 2020)

"Eine Ausreise aus Norwegen ist weiterhin ohne Probleme möglich. Wenn Sie weniger als 10 Tage in Norwegen bleiben, dürfen Sie auch ausreisen, wenn dies so stattfindet, dass Sie die allgemeinen Richtlinien zur Infektionseindämmung folgen (diese Informationen gibt es leider nur auf Norwegisch). "









						Aktuelle Informationen zu Norwegen und Corona
					






					www.norway.no


----------



## meissnerd (29. August 2020)

Ab mind 10 Tagen und feste Adresse sollte man fein raus sein. Bleibt noch die Frage, was man genau in der Quarantäne darf und was nicht! 
Ich hoffen dass die die dort gerade angekommen sind, Lust und Zeit haben Ihre Erfahrungen zu teilen.


----------



## Bruder Fischtod (30. August 2020)

Hallo
Hatte auch für 5.9. Colorline Nach Kristiansand gebucht.27.8. kam Stornomail von CL  wg.Quarantäne, Rücktour war 12.9
geplant.am 28.8. eine Mail von CL mit dem üblichen herzlich willkommen und so also das die Fahrt stattfindet. Die scheint aber automatisiert 1 Woche vor dem Termin rauszugehen (war jedes Jahr so)und CL hat das noch nicht gestoppt.
Ist mir zu heikel auf Verdacht loszufahren.
1.Möglichkeit Dänemark lässt dich nicht durch
2. Colorline nimmt dich nicht mit.
3.CL nimmt dich mit und Norwegen schickt dich umgehend zurück
4.Du kommst bis zum Haus durch und sitzt dort fest(Vorschriften in norwegisch zu Quarantänemassnahmen richtig interpretieren naja???)
5.mit deinem deutschen Autokennzeichen fällste halt mächtig auf,tanken einkaufen unter Quarantäne????
6.viel Rauch um nix und alles klappt ganz easy.(wünsche ich jedem der s riskiert)
Da ich nur 100 Eur.Anzahlung für s Haus investiert habe(Fähre kann man in Bonuspunkte +25% des Preises für nächstes Jahr ansparen)
werd ich mir den Stress sparen und meinem Vermieter absagen.vllt kriegt der noch nen Norweger für die Woche als Gast.
Ein Feedback von Vorort wäre aber mal gut bei der ganzen Spekuliererei.


----------



## Mijolinho (30. August 2020)

Unser Anbieter hat uns geschrieben das wir vor Ort auch angeln können während der Quarantäne. Vorausgesetzt ist das euer Anbieter von der örtlichen Gesundheitsbehörde das Ok dafür bekommt wenn er die Quarantäne und Hygieneregeln einhalten kann.  Bleibt aber das Problem mit der Fährverbindung. 
Kurios finde ich das man mit der Fähre hin fahren darf aber nicht mehr zurück wenn man unter 10 Tagen vor Ort war. Das heißt alles über Schweden
mit dem Auto fahren. 
Hier die Bestimmungen die unser Vermieter uns geschickt hat:




*Quarantäneregeln, für den Fall, dass Deutschland von Norwegen als Risikogebiet (rot) eingestuft wird: 

*
Die Quarantäne gilt bei einer Urlaubsdauer von über 10 Tagen: für 10 Tage;


bei einer Urlaubsdauer von bis zu 10 Tagen: für den gesamten Urlaub.


(Häusliche) Quarantäne bedeutet:


Sie dürfen Ihr Ferienhaus ausschließlich zum Angeln (Angelboot) oder Fische reinigen (Fischreinigungsplätze) verlassen.


Es stehen vier Fischreinigungsplätze zur Verfügung. Ein Fischreinigungsplatz darf gleichzeitig nur von einer Gruppe benutzt werden.


Hierbei muss strikt auf das Einhalten des Sicherheitsabstandes von 1 Meter zu anderen Gruppenmitgliedern geachtet werden.


Nähere Informationen zum Einhalten des Sicherheitsabstandes an den Fischreinigungsplätzen erhalten Sie vor Ort.


Das Auftanken der Boote darf nur außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten des Landhandels erfolgen, ab sieben Uhr abends und bis acht Uhr morgens.


Das ist kein Problem, da Sie ohnehin mit Karte am Tankautomaten bezahlen.


Bitte bringen Sie alle benötigten *Lebensmittel *von Zuhause mit!


Grillen außerhalb des Ferienhauses und gemeinschaftliche Aktivitäten mit anderen Angelgruppen sind nicht erlaubt.


Denken Sie daran, dass auf den Fähren nach Norwegen aktuell Maskenpflicht besteht; in Norwegen selbst besteht keine Maskenpflicht.


Bitte informieren Sie sich unmittelbar vor Ihrer Abreise, ob Deutschland als Risikogebiet eingestuft ist.


Der nachfolgend aufgeführte Link informiert Sie darüber:










						Coronaviruset: Reisekart
					

VG henter inn tall så du hele tiden kan holde deg oppdatert på hvordan innreisereglene slår ut for ulike land.



					www.vg.no
				





Bitte haben Sie Verständnis für die genannten Einschränkungen; diese dienen auch Ihrer Sicherheit.


Und bedenken Sie: Trotz der Corona-Pandemie ermöglicht es Ihnen die norwegische Regierung, Ihrem liebsten Hobby, dem Meeresangeln, nachzugehen.


----------



## Mijolinho (30. August 2020)

Bitte achten Sie auf ständige Sauberkeit im Ferienhaus und reinigen die Gegenstände, die häufig angefasst werden, täglich mit einem handelsüblichen Reinigungsmittel.


Denken Sie auch daran, den Backofen, Kühlschrank und die Gefriertruhe vor Ihrer Abreise intensiv zu reinigen, damit sich hier keine Keime bilden können.


Die Boote müssen jeden Tag nach dem Angeln gesäubert werden. Am Einfachsten geschieht dies beim Zurückfahren vom Angelplatz mit Schwamm und Meerwasser; dann sind die Verschmutzungen noch frisch und lassen sich leicht entfernen.


In jedem Boot stehen Ihnen zwei Fischwannen und ein Eimer zur Verfügung. Alle drei Teile müssen sich bei der Bootsrückgabe am Abreisetag in einem einwandfreien und sauberen Zustand befinden.


Am besten reinigen Sie diese direkt nach dem täglichen putzen der Fische mit dem Hochdruckreiniger am Filetierplatz.


Vergessen Sie bitte nicht, nach dem Fische putzen die Filetierplätze sauber zu hinterlassen. Dafür steht ebenfalls der Hochdruckreiniger zur Verfügung.


Die Fischreste dürfen nicht mehr an der Mole oder im Boot abgestellt werden, sondern müssen zwingend -sofern es das Wetter zulässt- unmittelbar nach der Fischreinigung mit dem Boot im Fjord entsorgt werden.


Bitte achten Sie darauf, dass die Fischabfälle mindestens 50 Meter außerhalb unserer Bucht abzukippen sind.


Möwen dürfen nicht von Land aus gefüttert werden.


Die Abstandsregel von 1 Meter gilt auf unserer Ferienanlage nicht innerhalb einer Reisegruppe.


Zu Mitgliedern anderer Reisegruppen muss sie aber eingehalten werden.



So wirkliche Urlaubsfreude kommt da irgendwie nicht auf...wie seht ihr das?


----------



## meissnerd (31. August 2020)

Hallo, gerade mit CL telefoniert. Wir haben Hin- (05.09) und Rückfahrt (12.09) mit CL gebucht. Hinfahrt geht ohne Probleme, zurück nehmen Sie uns nicht mit.
Wir können also komplett oder nur die Rückfahrt stornieren. Wie kommen wir zurück? Alternativen Fjordline oder Fahrt über Schweden (ca 1400 KM & 17 Stunden).
Fjoirdline hab ich schon öfters gelesen. Gibt es konkrete Erfahrungen ob die Leute in Quarantäne (also unter 10 Tagen in NO) mitnehmen?
OK, keine Plätze im September bei Fjord Line mehr zu bekommen! Also Schweden ... Die Strecke dürfet voll werden!-{


----------



## diaryofdreams (31. August 2020)

Hallo, ich habe ein Ferienhaus vom 18.09.2020-26.09.2020 gebucht. Auf Nachfrage beim Vermieter wurde mir mitgeteilt das es möglich ist die Quarantäne in dem gemieteten Ferienhaus abzuleisten .
Hinfahrt und Rückfahrt würde mit Fjordline nach/von Bergen gehen. Auf ANfrage bei Fjordline habe ich diese Antwort erhalten ->

Hello Thomas.
In principle you can do that.
But to be sure, you have to contact the norwegian authorities. You have to do that, so you are sure that you can do that and to be sure that you have the right documentation for that 

Med venlig hilsen / Kind regards
*Booking Danmark*

... leider erreiche ich niemand von den norwegischen Behörden unter dieser Rufnummer -> +47 81555015

Hat jemand hier inzwischen mehr rausbekommenb zwecks Ausreise nach sieben Tagen ?


----------



## C.K. (6. September 2020)

Ich stehe kurz vor der Fahrt nach Norwegen.
Da Colorline abgesagt hat, fahre ich mit der DFDS von Frederikshavn nach Oslo.
Für den Zoll habe ich Papiere von meiner Vermieterin, das sie eine geeignete Quarantänewohnung hat und wohl auch dafür zertifiziert(?) ist.
Die Ausreise ist wohl mit DFDS auch kein Problem, wenn die 10 Tage nicht um sind, ich habe von denen nur gesagt bekommen, dass die Hygiene auf dem Schiff einzuhalten ist.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (24. September 2020)

Hallo, kleiner Coronagruß aus Norwegen. 
Einreise über schweden mit Stenaline, Grenzkontrolle nach Norwegen mit Quarantäneschreiben des Vermieters problemlos passiert. Da gibts ein ein norwegisches Formular, "Bekrafthälsning" oder so ähnlich. Damit kommt man rein, dürfte sigar mit maske eibkaufen oder tanken. Wir waren aber ausschließlich auf dem boot


----------



## Ladi74 (24. September 2020)

Bin auch grade oben,
sind über Dänemark und Schweden über den Landweg eingereist.
An der Grenze nur ein kurzer Blick auf den Schriebs vom Vermieter und durchgewinkt.

War gestern im örtlichen Supermarkt einkaufen, nur am Eingang die Flossen desinfizieren und im Markt schön Abstand zu den Norgis halten.
Mit Maske sollte man sich m.M. zurückhalten, man fällt auf "wie ein bunter Hund". Lieber in der Masse untertauchen und nach deren Regeln spielen. Gibt nicht nur "liebe" Norgis.;-)

Köhler(4-8kg) stehen am Velfjord z.T. gestapelt, Wetter ist so lala.


----------



## Silvio.i (25. September 2020)

Wie lange seit/wart ihr in Norwegen?
Ich möchte gerne übernächste Woche Freitag los. Aber nur für eine Woche.
Was steht in diesem Schreiben?


----------



## Ladi74 (25. September 2020)

Hallo Silvio,
wir waren 7Tage oben, morgen geht's wieder nach Hause.

In dem Schreiben vom Vermieter steht eigentlich nur, dass man die Quarantäne bei ihm absitzen kann. Geht eigentlich nur darum, dass man eine feste Adresse für die Zeit hat.

Was man vermeiden sollte, sind Zwischenübernachtingen in Norge. Die könnten euch und dem Vermieter der Zwischenübernachtung auf die Füsse fallen.
Wir als Touris sollten immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass wir obwohl, Deutschland auf "rot" steht einreisen dürfen.


----------

